# Removal of a non-tunneled med port



## charlie_73 (Sep 10, 2008)

Does anyone know what the CPT code is for the removal of a non-tunneled med port? I can only find for tunneled and that is not the case.


----------



## carps14 (Sep 10, 2008)

It appears that you can not bill for a non-tunneled removal (see parenthetical notes under CPT36590)


----------



## mmelcam (Sep 10, 2008)

You can bill an e&m code for the removal as long as the documentation is there.


----------



## Treetoad (Sep 10, 2008)

If the catheter is non-tunneled, it's bundled in the E&M service.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2008)

*If you had to go to the OR ...*

If you had to take the patient to the OR to remove the port, you'll be looking at an unlisted code. (We sometimes have to do this in pediatrics.)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

